# un sujeto tan linda y talentosa



## r4speedy

Hola a todos, 

Tengo una duda sobre una frase que me parece medio complicada. 

Contexto-- saque una muy buena foto de una amiga tocando musica, y quiero decir lo siguiente: "It's easy being a photographer when I have such a beautiful and talented subject!"

Mi intento: "Ser fotografa es tan facil cuando tengo un sujeto tan *linda* y *talentosa*!" 

Mi duda es si debo usar adjetivos MASCULINOS (para estar de acuerdo con "sujeto") o FEMENINOS (para describirla a mi amiga, que es el sujeto). 

Gracias!


----------



## Agró

"¡Ser fot*ó*grafa es *muy *f*á*cil cuando tengo un sujeto tan *lindo* y *talentoso*!"

Habría que hacer la concordancia, pero la frase suena poco común.

...cuando tengo una modelo tan guapa/linda y con tanto talento.


----------



## marghera

Los adjetivos tienen que concordar con el nombre, así que lindO y talentosO
En lugar de "cuando" te sugiero que digas "con"


----------



## r4speedy

Agro tu sugerencia me parece perfecta! Gracias


----------



## pablo1111

Hola.

Yo lo traduciría de la siguiente manera: "Es fácil ser fotógrafo cuando se tiene una bella y talentosa modelo."
No es literalmente lo que has puesto, pero el inglés y el español son dos idiomas distintos por lo que no es correcto traducir textualmente palabra por palabra.

Lo que he resaltado en azul es lo que indica lo masculino (asumo que tú eres hombre), y lo que he resaltado en rojo es lo que indica lo femenino (tu amiga, a quien le has tomado la foto y la estás elogiando).

Un saludo.


----------



## levmac

pablo1111 said:


> Hola.
> 
> Yo lo traduciría de la siguiente manera: "Es fácil ser fotógrafo cuando se tiene una bella y talentosa modelo."
> No es literalmente lo que has puesto, pero el inglés y el español son dos idiomas distintos por lo que no es correcto traducir textualmente palabra por palabra.
> 
> Lo que he resaltado en azul es lo que indica lo masculino (*asumo que tú eres hombre)*, y lo que he resaltado en rojo es lo que indica lo femenino (tu amiga, a quien le has tomado la foto y la estás elogiando).
> 
> Un saludo.



But if you're a woman, fotógraf*a *is correct.

I understand your original question. It can be weird when you get a word which clashes with the gender you clearly have in mind. It works both ways, of course. 

Example: A woman could talk about her ideal man, but if she used the word '_persona_', her adjectives would have to be feminine, even though she was talking about a guy.

Quiero estar con una persona *buena* y *sincera*.


----------



## _SantiWR_

r4speedy said:


> Hola a todos,
> 
> Tengo una duda sobre una frase que me parece medio complicada.
> 
> Contexto-- saque una muy buena foto de una amiga tocando musica, y quiero decir lo siguiente: "It's easy being a photographer when I have such a beautiful and talented subject!"
> 
> Mi intento: "Ser fotografa es tan facil cuando tengo un sujeto tan *linda* y *talentosa*!"
> 
> Mi duda es si debo usar adjetivos MASCULINOS (para estar de acuerdo con "sujeto") o FEMENINOS (para describirla a mi amiga, que es el sujeto).
> 
> Gracias!



Un sujeto tan lindo y talentoso. I can't see anything weird about it.


----------



## chileno

Se puede decir "Un*a* sujeto tan lind*a* y talentos*a*"?


----------



## _SantiWR_

Se puede decir *un* persona tan bien parecid*o*?


----------



## _SantiWR_

pablo1111 said:


> Hola.
> 
> Yo lo traduciría de la siguiente manera: "Es fácil ser fotógrafo cuando se tiene una bella y talentosa modelo."
> No es literalmente lo que has puesto, pero el inglés y el español son dos idiomas distintos por lo que no es correcto traducir textualmente palabra por palabra.



En español el sujeto de un retrato is the same as the subject of a portrait in English. Just because a translation is literal doesn't mean it's wrong or inappropriate.


----------



## pablo1111

chileno said:


> Se puede decir "Un*a* sujeto tan lind*a* y talentos*a*"?


No, "sujeto" es masculino. Se dice: "un sujeto tan lindo y talentoso".



_SantiWR_ said:


> Se puede decir *un* persona tan bien parecid*o*?


No, "persona" es femenino. Se dice: "una persona tan bien parecida".

¡Ojo! Todo esto lo pueden consultar en el DRAE, no me lo he sacado de la manga.



_SantiWR_ said:


> En español el sujeto de un retrato is the same as the subject of a portrait in English. Just because a translation is literal doesn't mean it's wrong or inappropriate.


Estoy de acuerdo contigo, muchas veces la traducción textual es correcta. Pero en muchos casos no lo es. Por ejemplo: "I'm 30 years old", la traducción textual al español sería "soy 30 años viejo". Y del español "tengo 30 años" al inglés "I've 30 years". Estas traducciones, son ambas erróneas. Y hay otros casos, donde decir una cosa de una determinada manera, o una expresión determinada suena rara en otro idioma. Ésta es la razón por la cual no traduje textualmente.

Un saludo.


----------



## levmac

_SantiWR_ said:


> Un sujeto tan lindo y talentoso. I can't see anything weird about it.



It's weird only from a non-native's point of view, because at first we think of "lindo", etc as "for a boy" as opposed to grammatically masculine and nothing else.

To get the OP's perspective, think of what she is trying to say in English. The subject is "beautiful", an adjective hardly ever applied to a masculine subject. It's therefore a little weird for English speakers learning language to apply the masculine form of adjectives when, in their minds, the adjective is inherently feminine. 

A similar phenomenon happens with foreigners speaking English. I heard a Hebrew speaker once say something like , "To me, 'mattress' is feminine from the moment it enters my mind to the very moment it comes out of my throat. I only cut its gender [in English] at the last minute."

To conclude, there's nothing weird about the Spanish grammar in itself, it's a question of an English speaker adjusting her perspective to a new language.


----------



## _SantiWR_

To be honest, when I say that I can't see anything weird I'm talking as a man that, as such, doesn't mind beeing referred to in feminine when using words like _persona_, _pareja_, etc. The other way round is becoming more and more problematic. As a result, if I say "_el sujeto escapó por la ventana_" many people would thing than I'm talking about a man, but if, on the other hand, I say "_la persona que hizo esto no debe andar lejos_", no one in their right minds would think that I'm necessarily talking about a woman.


----------



## levmac

_SantiWR_ said:


> To be honest, when I say that I can't see anything weird I'm talking as a man that, as such, doesn't mind beeing referred to in feminine when using words like _persona_, _pareja_, etc. The other way round is becoming more and more problematic. As a result, if I say "_el sujeto escapó por la ventana_" many people would thing than I'm talking about a man, but if, on the other hand, I say "_la persona que hizo esto no debe andar lejos_", no one in their right minds would think that I'm necessarily talking about a woman.



Pareja is an interesting one. Would it be normal for a woman to say "Mi pareja es muy guapa" when referring to a man, or would she probably avoid "pareja" in this instance and use a masculine noun?


----------



## chileno

_SantiWR_ said:


> Se puede decir *un* persona tan bien parecid*o*?



Eso definitivamente está mal.

Yo solo quería saber sobre como lo expuso el OP. Porque l*a* sujeto en cuestión parecía ser modelo.

 

Buena actitud, en todo caso.


----------



## _SantiWR_

levmac said:


> Pareja is an interesting one. Would it be normal for a woman to say "Mi pareja es muy guapa" when referring to a man, or would she probably avoid "pareja" in this instance and use a masculine noun?



I don't think it would be normal, but _pareja_ and persona are somehow abstract words (compared with novio or chico) and perhaps an adjective like guapo/a doesn't suits them well. On the other hand, _una pareja actractiva_ is geneal enough and can refer to both a man or a woman, so the question is not clear-cut.


----------



## fernanduz

La persona fotografiada suele ser alguien a quien no se le puede llamar "sujeto", palabra ésta tan poco familiar o amiga. Pero en caso de usarla cabe darle un tono informal, feminizándola.


----------



## infernal war

Pues el sujeto como ser humano y a nivel general no tiene sexo. 
"El sujeto está inserto en la cultura". Se refiere a hombres y mujeres.
En tu caso te estás refiriendo a una persona  en particular, por lo que sujeto en este caso es masculino, y para sustantivos masculinos, artículos masculinos y viceversa.


----------



## infernal war

Cuando alguien dice eso, seguramente Miguél de Cervantes se retuerce en su tumba.


----------



## infernal war

Una persona tan bien parecida. 
La clave acá no es el significado de persona, sino la palabra como tal. Persona es femenino.
Juan es una bella persona.
Laura es una bella persona.


----------



## fernanduz

Digo yo una cosa, si la individua está buena para la foto, no le prohibamos tampoco ser sujeta. Ninguna de estas modifications rompen la lógica del language. Quizá "sujeta" sí suene muy mal porque se confunde con el verbo sujetar.


----------



## infernal war

Tienes razón. Sería arbitrario. Yo nunca diría individua o sujeta. Hay palabras que simplemente no tienen formas femeninas y masculinas a la vez. Pensemos en palabras como la foca, la jirafa, el rinoceronte, el hipopótamo. No creo que alguien diga: el foco, el jirafo, la rinoceronta, la hipopótama.


----------



## fernanduz

Yo sólo abogaba por feminizar la última expression de lnuestra frase, quedando "... una hermosa y talentosa sujeto", para el caso de insistir en el uso de esta palabra (sujeto), que a todas luces me parece inadecuada para dicha frase. Saludos.


----------



## JennyTW

Está claro. "Sujeto" es masculino, "persona" es femenino (¡curioso, femeninO!) y siempre tiene que haber concordancia con los adjetivos. 

Si embargo, algunas palabras pueden ser masculino o femenino, como "modelo". 

La modelo es muy guapa. 
El modelo es muy guapo.


----------



## infernal war

Si es cierto. Pero tú dirías 
"La modelo es un sujeto muy guapa"?
"El modelo es una persona muy guapo"?


----------



## chileno

OK, empecemos todo de nuevo.

No se trata de modelo ni persona, estamos hablando de sujeto.

Voy a preguntar, ¿está bien decir una/la sujeto?

Pregunto porque muchas veces he visto escrito o descrito, "l*a* sujeto .... blah blah", por lo que que se me ocurrió preguntar lo de "una sujeto"

Y creo que va con lo que se preguntó originalmente, nada de modelo o persona....

Gracias por la paciencia exhibida hasta el momento.


----------



## fernanduz

En Argentina se dice "un tipo" (a guy) o "una mina" (a girl). "Tipos" are the men. However, cada vez es más común escuchar entre los más jóvenes "la tipa". Eso sí, "el mino" no se escucha (al menos por ahora).


----------



## chileno

fernanduz said:


> En Argentina se dice "un tipo" (a guy) o "una mina" (a girl). "Tipos" are the men. However, cada vez es más común escuchar entre los más jóvenes "la tipa". Eso sí, "el mino" no se escucha (al menos por ahora).



En Chile también, pero de eso no se trata... ah, en Chile las minas hablan de los minos.


----------



## infernal war

Pues yo sólo puedo hablar también desde lo que he oído, visto y leído. Nunca he oído, visto o leído la sujeto. Viendo la definición en la RAE de sujeto, aparece "persona innominada" ej:
La policía no sabe si el sujeto que raptó el bebé era hombre o mujer.
No puedo afirmar que la sujeto sea incorrecto. Sólo no lo he visto en ningún lado. Por lo general he oido 'la persona" ya que resulta un tratamiento más cálido que sujeto ej:
Tú eres una persona muy agradable.
Tú eres un sujeto muy agradable.
Deberíamos esperar más aportes, en especial de los españoles para contrastar opiniones.


----------



## fernanduz

Yo tampoco escucho "una sujeto" en ningún lado, pero me parece que sirve para este contexto, en forma exceptional.


----------



## infernal war

Es que ni en los diccionarios encuentro ejemplos puntuales sobre la sujeto. Puede que ni sea incorrecto, sólo que al no ser un uso corriente, nos parezca raro e incorrecto. Es todo lo que puedo decir. Para evitarme estos contratiempos, simplemente uso "la persona" para abarcar femenino y masculino, y creo que cualquier nativo lo haría igual.


----------



## fernanduz

El gran error es "sujeto" en tal situación fotográfica. Y no encuentro nada mejor que "modelo".


----------



## JennyTW

Yo nunca he escuchado "la sujeto". Suena fatal y no veo necesidad de usarlo en contra de las reglas, sobre todo cuando hay alternativas mucho mejores. O se pone "EL sujeto" o se pone "la modelo", por ejemplo.


----------



## fernanduz

"Un sujeto tan bello y talentoso". Por qué ocultarla tras semejante velo?


----------



## infernal war

Jaja. Me sigue sonando raro. Me remito instantáneamente a la imagen de un hombre
"Un SER tan bello y talentoso". Por qué ocultarla tras semejante velo?
Este lo veo muy normal. 
Será la falta de costumbre?


----------



## chileno

Debo haber soñado haber visto escrito por allí "*la* sujeto". Ok gracias y perdón por la interferencia.


----------



## infernal war

Es que con el verbo sujetar sí sería lo más natural:
*Él la sujetó muy fuerte de su brazo.
*Esta herramienta yo la sujeto de este modo.


----------



## chileno

Como dije anteriormente, me parece haber leído ese uso "La sujeto..." hace mucho tiempo. Por eso pregunté por lo de "una sujeto..."

En todo caso nací, me criaron y crecí en Chile hasta que tenía pelitos por todas partes, que fue que decidí venir a EE.UU.


----------



## _SantiWR_

fernanduz said:


> El gran error es "sujeto" en tal situación fotográfica. Y no encuentro nada mejor que "modelo".



Claro, porque sujeto es una palabra que un fotógrafo no usaría jamás.


----------



## _SantiWR_

fernanduz said:


> "Un sujeto tan bello y talentoso". Por qué ocultarla tras semejante velo?



Si le vas a decir a una chica que es linda y talentosa a lo mejor así queda menos directo, hablando de ella como un tema para una foto, vete tú a saber, no hay por qué cuestionar los métodos de cada uno.


----------



## fernanduz

Si le dices eso (v. gr., eres un bello sujeto), no creo que tengas muchas chances con ella. No sería preferible dejar un poco de lado la clasificación de sustantivos?


----------



## _SantiWR_

fernanduz said:


> Si le dices eso (v. gr., eres un bello sujeto), no creo que tengas muchas chances con ella. No sería preferible dejar un poco de lado la clasificación de sustantivos?


----------



## infernal war

Con esa sí lo mató.


----------

